# Gracie has a boy!



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

so right now we have a lil buckling. How long in between kids is norm? She is pawin a lil bit still and up and down but notat all like before he got here.


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

Each baby has their own "sack" if you will and there is an additional membrane around all the babies so that is where the multiple placentas you are speaking of comes from. As for how long, different does can vary drastically. Most of mine will have another within 5-45 minutes but I do have one doe who has alays been a slow but problen free kidder who has hers about 90 minutes apart. Sometimes they get busy licking that first kid, especially with a first frshener and get distracted for a bit.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks. She is for sure delivering a placenta now. But didnt know how often thay have more than one. She has finally settled down in lickin him now that he is pretty dry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, glad all went well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Your Whole Foods shopping bag in the background is so appropriate! Love it! Congratulations on the new addition. Sounds like she is done.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Your Whole Foods shopping bag in the background is so appropriate! Love it! Congratulations on the new addition. Sounds like she is done.


Hahaha i didnt even notice it was a whole foods bag. I just grabbed one when i started packin a baby bag to take up when it was time. Yes she was done. Just the one lil dude but he is so cute! And gracie is bein a wonderful maman!

One more question... he is only nirsin on one side. The other is quite large... if it is the same way tomorrow should i milk it out? Or leave it another day and see if he nurses it. We put him on it and he was havin none of that tonight.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

In my herd I would milk the other side twice a day just enough to soften it/take the pressure off and make her comfortable. Milking it out all the way out and signal her body to produce more. Some single kids begin nursing both sides, others never do. But since she is a dairy goat - are you planning to milk for your own use in the future? If yes, you probably want to milk her out all the way twice a day on the un-used side or try taping his favored teat to force him to use the other side.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> In my herd I would milk the other side twice a day just enough to soften it/take the pressure off and make her comfortable. Milking it out all the way out and signal her body to produce more. Some single kids begin nursing both sides, others never do. But since she is a dairy goat - are you planning to milk for your own use in the future? If yes, you probably want to milk her out all the way twice a day on the un-used side or try taping his favored teat to force him to use the other side.


Thanks! Yes i was gonna start milk her in a few weeks... so i guess it just got bumped up a bit. . Am i right in she will have colostrum for about three days? So freeze and keep the liquid gold.. how long does it stay good for that way? This mornin i saw him tryin nurse that side but he quickly gave up amd walked to the other side for a drink. I tried puttin him back on the unnursed side and he still wasnt havin any of it. But i dont mind milkin her out twice a day now since it seems that is what needs done for her.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If your freezer is a chest freezer, the colostrum will last a long time. ( I've used it up to a year at the temp is below zero!). A regular frost free freezer isn't good, the colostrum may partially thaw each frost free cycle. (Notice how Popsicles get gooey after awhile in a frost free freezer).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

So cute.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Cute baby.. Grats


----------

